# I would like to mod my case/ make new case



## ex_reven (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey guys, this is my first post ever on TPU
If I do anything wrong, constructive criticism welcome 

Anyway, Im tired of my existing computer. Its loud and its pretty obscene.
Im 16.

I have little or no experience in modding, but I do have basic hardware knowledge.
What I do have is a dad with a factory that makes shopfront windows and frames, meaning that I have pretty much 100% free supply of aluminium, glass and power tools coming out of my backside (nice imagery for you there ). I also have spraypaint.​[/CENTER]
Here are the specs of my existing case and some photos.
*
CPU -    Intel 530 3Ghz 800FSB (LGA 775)
MOBO - Gigabyte 81915P Duo Pro
Cooling - 2x 120mm fans
RAM -    1 Gigabyte Corsair DDR4600 @667mhz
GFX -    ATI Radeon X800 Platinum Edition
HDD -   120 Gigabyte 7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda
DVD -   LG DVD-RW 16x
LCD -    19" Samsung Syncmaster
Case-   Nexgen with PSU (AKA No name brand [thats "no frills" to all you aussies]*

I ALSO have 2x 30cm Red Cold Cathodes but the PSU (300Watt) doesnt power them because it sucks.

_All images below are under 90kb each for your viewing convenience  _
located here:
http://patricianbrothers.atspace.com

I was thinking of either doing something with my existing case, no idea other than giving it a paintjob using stencils and spraypaint. Anyone else got any suggestions?

OR i could attempt to build a case from scratch using aluminum/glass
what do you guys think? designs? new parts needed? any other ideas? questions?

PIMP MY RIDE lol


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've seen worse first posts 

Your pics don't work though.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 5, 2006)

*All fixed*



DanTheBanjoman said:


> I've seen worse first posts
> 
> Your pics don't work though.



Thankyou

Yeah I know, I had a bit of webpage troubles, theyr working perfectly now 

Care to take another look?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 5, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Yeah I know, I had a bit of webpage troubles, theyr working perfectly now
> 
> Care to take another look?



Obviously spraypaint is a relatively easy way to make your case look cool. Making your own is a lot more work. I'd pick some theme first either way, is there anything you're nuts about?


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 5, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'd pick some theme first either way, is there anything you're nuts about?



Well I think that something gothic, say a white stencil with red highlights to it could look good on the black backing.

In the same way i want to do something new too, so i might just look into getting some aluminum too . Any suggestions on the best way to join the sides up if its aluminum?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not the person to ask about how to work with materials like AL3+. Perhaps you could ask your dad to help? Or wait for somebody with the right knowledge to respond.
On the gothic part though, why not look at some coverart of bands to get some inspiration? Some bands have amazing artwork.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 5, 2006)

good idea, il ask my dad, and wait for more people

the spraypainting will have to do for the meanwhile hehe

thanks again

BTW - I did a test spray, on one of the inside panels of my PC, and it doesnt seem to come out very well, im guessing i need some sort of primer or something for metal?


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 5, 2006)

all you need is a large peice of painters masking tape. you can get it large enough to cover the whole side panel with one peice. me and my buddy did this style on a longboard and it turned out sick. just cut out what u want painted (alot easier then trying to layer it as some painters do) and paint what u cut out. do about 5 light coats instead of 1 thick coat. then repeat the process for the red. 

heres a pic of my first paintjob and as u can see it didnt turn out the best...but everyone starts somewhere. http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/163/__3.jpg


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 5, 2006)

cool, that looks rather professional kenny
il see if i can get some hands on the tape, otherwise duct tape might have to do lol


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 5, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> all you need is a large peice of painters masking tape. you can get it large enough to cover the whole side panel with one peice. me and my buddy did this style on a longboard and it turned out sick. just cut out what u want painted (alot easier then trying to layer it as some painters do) and paint what u cut out. do about 5 light coats instead of 1 thick coat. then repeat the process for the red.



thats a pretty good idea



KennyT772 said:


> heres a pic of my first paintjob and as u can see it didnt turn out the best...but everyone starts somewhere. http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/163/__3.jpg



lol ive seen a lot worse than that


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 6, 2006)

il draw up a design for a case and see how i can go at getting materials

Im thinking of having a flat aluminum bottom with hinges connected to the two side panels for easy access, and the top will be attached to one of the sides also by another hinge so that it comes off when you open the sides of the case. One side will have a perspex or glass window, whats better? perspex or glass?

I have no idea how the sides are going to clip together...
im thinking of using maybe just a thumbscrew or something
any other ideas?


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 6, 2006)

you can get aluminum 90* angle bars @ home depot and drill holes for rivits

use polycarbonate acrylic its 250x stronger than glass, and will cut you can get a huge sheet of that @ home depot to


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah acrylic looks like the way to go

i have the 90 degree angles at my dads factory, how thick should the aluminum be?


----------

